# Mp3 Cutter Programm [gesucht]



## Interritor (7. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen....
Jaaa ich weiss es gibt den Mp3 Cutter, aber der hat leider nicht die funktion die ich suche... oder ich hab sie net gefunden.
Naja, ich suche eigentlich nur ein Cutte Proggy dem ich z.B. sag von 02:45 - 13:56 soll der mit die Mp3 zerschneiden und eine neue drauß machen.
Kenn von euch vielleicht jemand so ein Proggy?

mfg
Andre


----------



## Das-Em (9. Januar 2004)

Hola,

kann das nicht dieses Proggy hier? mp3DirectCut v1.34

Hier der Link: http://www.mpex.net/software/software.html/audiotools

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, habs selber noch net ausprobiert


----------



## Interritor (9. Januar 2004)

Danke, werd ich nachher mal ausprobieren.


----------



## cabriola (17. Februar 2004)

*Mp3 Cutter Programm*

Hallo Boardies,

kann ich mit mp3DirectCut aus einer grossen MP3 Datei die einzelnen Songs heraus holen

Da ich weder Zeit noch Lust habe mir die einzelnen Songs meiner Tochter anzuhören hoffe ich , dass es ein Programm gibt mit dem man/frau ohne grossen Aufwand und mit  einem Klick die MP3 Datei aufsplitten kann.

Wenn es hiermit möglich ist, würde ich mich über eine kleine Anleitung/Hilfe freuen.

Danke und Tschüß
cabriola


----------

